# Vineyard Vines at Marshalls



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I just ran across some cotton "Whale Sweaters" by Vineyard Vines at my local Marshalls. They had them in peach and light pink, in several sizes, for $39.99. These usually sell for $98.50 retail (although VV has some colors marked down to $49.99 in the sale section of their web site). That's the first time I've seen anything from VV in a discount store, so I'm hoping there's more to come. I got a pink one.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Though I'm not a huge VV fan, it looks as though some merchandise is marked down significantly as part of their current online sale. (Most of it's still too expensive, IMO.)


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

over the past year, I've seen several VV items in my local Marshalls, but its very sporadic, random sizes and it often goes quickly. I've always thought it had to do with VVs location here in CT.

I picked up a pink corduroy blazer for my girlfriend over the summer when it seems there was a large shipment of womens items - there were several things in a range of sizes. I haven't been lucky enough to find anything for myself yet. Maybe I'll take a look this week.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

VV also has 4-panel cords and patch cords on sale for a pretty good price.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

I saw some VV ties and belts at Filene's Basement the last time I was there.


----------



## skefferz (Jun 6, 2006)

I've seen VV pants at Off Saks Fifth.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

While traveling in Boston last fall I stopped by Marshall's to buy a sweatshirt for the Red Sox game. I also got a whale sweater in Kelly green for $39.99, and a pair of 5 pocket cords in medium tan for $24.99. I'm not a huge VV fan (mainly because they are pretty pricey for the quality), so I'm happy with these.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

skefferz said:


> I've seen VV pants at Off Saks Fifth.


Same here. I bought a pair of them for $15 and I like them at that price.

Also, I saw some shirts at Marshall's. I didn't look too closely, but I think they were green gingham check. Not bad, but I am trying to show restraint and not snap up something jsut because it's a great price.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've seen some VV at Midwest Marshalls too.

It looks like good stuff when available at a deep discount.


----------

